# Aquarama 2011



## mlgt (7 Feb 2010)

Anyone going to this next year? 

http://www.aquarama.com.sg/

Its on 26-29 May 2011 in Singapore. 

Im planning to go Hong Kong during May next year so thought might as well pop over to singapore for 2 days.

Im aware a few people are interested in this.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Feb 2010)

I'd love to, but I doubt it.

I was invited to the 2009 show with PFK but regular work got in the way.

I think it's one of the only trade shows that's bigger than Interzoo.  There's some amazing footage from 2009, including some amazing aquascapes from a contest they ran.


----------



## mlgt (7 Feb 2010)

Well depending on who else might be interested I best brush up my photography skills 

Hopefully LondonDragon might give me some tips lol.

I will happily do some reportin for UKAPS 

I hope to go on a fish farm visit.


----------



## steve123 (8 Feb 2010)

I cant wait ta scape this contest..   meet you soon lwteam...


----------



## mlgt (11 Feb 2010)

I take it you are a friends of Darrens?


----------



## mlgt (2 Nov 2010)

Anymore interest in this?


----------



## mlgt (15 Jun 2011)

Update on this via the lfkc website.

Will be uploading more pics and videos within the next week or two.

http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1635.0


----------



## mlgt (16 Jun 2011)

More pics uploaded


----------

